# VCD am Fernseher...



## silence (8. März 2002)

kA obs das richtige Forum ist, aber egal... 
ich möchte meine VCDs am Fernseher gucken, 
meine Grafikkarte hat auch nen TV-Out und 
da war auch ein Kabel dabei,
wie stell ich es nun an, das ich das Bild aufm 
Fernseher hab?!


----------



## AKM<2b> (8. März 2002)

mehr input !!!

Welche Grafikkarte, Was fürn kabel was fürn ausgang an der graka..

2b


----------



## silence (8. März 2002)

Nr.2b is zurück  

GeForce 2 MX 400
stink normaler TV-Out mit dafür vorgesehenem Kabel


----------



## AKM<2b> (8. März 2002)

also wenn das so ein schwarzes kabel mit gelb vorn am chinch oder cinch stecker ist, dann musst du dat entweder direkt in dein fernseher machen. oder mit einem scart adapter an den scart anschluß.

dann noch in der software anstellen und et müsste funzen.
bei den erweiterten einstellungen zu deinem display auf dem desktop, so ist das bei 3dfx karten zumindest...

2b oder lieg ich bei dem kabel falsch


----------



## silence (8. März 2002)

Zum eigentlichen gucken, was für ne software brauche ich da?


----------



## Eyewitness (8. März 2002)

Software?
Solange Du die Treiber für Deine Karte installiert hast, kannst Du automatisch über die Anzeigeoptionen umstellen. Mußt nur eben die Auflösung auf 800x600 stellen vorher. 
Mehr brauchst Du nicht, außer natürlich Software zum Abspielen von VCD's. Je nach OS geht das automatisch, ansonsten PowerDVD XP.


----------



## silence (8. März 2002)

gut danke


----------



## Freed (17. Januar 2004)

lol, da gibts was das nennt sich d v d player! da kann man prima (s)vcd´s drauf gucken, aufm fernseher, echt wahr!


----------



## metalcradle (23. Januar 2004)

lol @ grünschnabel, da gibst was das nennt sich D i v X  und das kann man nich in den D v D stecken, auch net *.*avi hmm tja ... und nich jeder hat bock sich ne superlange download zeit von 3* 600mb zu erlauben wenns mit DivX rascher geht! 

Man muss im Bios auf Video-ou kucken ob PAL oder NTSC, bei den meisten is PAL das "deutsche" Format, und dann nach ner software schauen wobei TvTool nur Nvida unterstützt.


----------



## Sven Fischer (23. Januar 2004)

LOL @ Metall irgendwas, es gibt auch DVD Player die DIVx spielen können ohne superlange 3x600MB downloads. Und die Player sind keinen cent teurer als die "Normalen". Ich habe meinen von Aldi, der kann alles, und ich meine wirklich alles, lesen und hat nur 79 € gekostet.


----------

